
Screw Coding - sarthakgh
https://medium.com/@sarharibhakti/don-t-listen-to-those-who-think-coding-is-the-only-way-to-go-f9a381d4f5a0
======
sarthakgh
I am not against the art of coding. I think its a beautiful thing to type a
bunch of lines to create something cool. But, its meant for certain kind of
people with certain mindsets and thought-process.

